# Sarasota?



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarpon might be the way to go in April. Not sure exactly when they show up, but with this warm weather it should be early this year. Just cruise up and down the beach there usally all over the place. You will also be only about a 30 minutes from flint creek outfitters in riverview. There having a get together on 4/7 and Mel will have the ankona line up out there. You should try to swing by


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> You will also be only about a 30 minutes from flint creek outfitters in riverview. There having a get together on 4/7 and Mel will have the ankona line up out there. You should try to swing by


I guide in Sarasota Bay and of course will be at FCO on 4/7. Come by and give you a few pointers.


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Your picking a great time to visit Sarasota! I fish Sarasota Bay and northward regularly. The water clarity for sightfishing and flyfishing should be fantastic first week in April. I would be glad to show you a few things before you go out, or meet you on the water one day your here and point you in a few directions. Feel free to e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, Guys. Looks like I won't be able to be at FCO on the 7th, as I need to come back to NC on the 4th. Sounds like a great time, though.

Spinfisher1, thanks for the PM and I sent you an email.

Pete


----------

